# Vacation Notice



## Bob Hubbard (May 17, 2003)

Just an heads up.  I'll be taking a short break from the forum starting on Monday.  Need to deal with some 'real world' things.  

Any problems, please contact another mod or admin, or use the support forum here.

I'll have limited email for a while, so if you email me, it may take a bit for me to reply.

Thanks!

Play nice while I'm gone. 

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (May 17, 2003)

I'm gonna party like it's 1999!


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (May 18, 2003)

I'll keep the kids in line, KR. Now break out the beer, folks


----------



## Master of Blades (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *
> 
> Play nice while I'm gone.
> ...



Awwwwww..........man :disgust:


Hey Arni now that hes gone hows about making me that Admin huh?


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Hey Arni now that hes gone hows about making me that Admin huh?   *



Give him his pink belt back.:rofl: , Oh yeah and change his crabby thing to pink also if you can.


----------



## arnisador (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Hey Arni now that hes gone hows about making me that Admin huh?  *



Don't call us...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 29, 2003)

Well....that break didnt work out too well...

Will try again in a few weeks....


----------

